# pictures of shot guns



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

post some pictures of ur shotguns so we can all see wat u hav.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I might take some of mine tonight, most likely tomorrow though. I have a Max-4 Stoeger Model 2000, and a special Ducks Unlimited Edition Model 12. The Model 12's worth about $5000.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> I might take some of mine tonight, most likely tomorrow though. I have a Max-4 Stoeger Model 2000, and a special Ducks Unlimited Edition Model 12. The Model 12's worth about $5000.


sweet i hav a stoeger 2000 too.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

master hunter said:


> sweet i hav a stoeger 2000 too.


i have a 12gauge remington and a 20gauge not sure what it is its all camo my dad isnt home too get them out of the gun case ive never shot the 20gauge but i squirel hunt, duck hunt, and shoot clay birds with the remington i have a winchester from 1873 it was made for government only 500 ever made got it from my great grand pap ill try too post pictures when my dad gets home


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok now i have pictures


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i have a Browning A-5, a H&R excel auto and a winchester 20 gauge the others are 12 gauges. they are duck killing machines:shade:


----------



## billybob01 (Dec 2, 2008)

If I can find the keys to the safe i'll take pictures of mine.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

got a browning auto turkey fedration


----------



## Landscaper62 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lefever- nitro special sxs. circa 1923. Downed a lot of quail over the years. 
Until I got it. Then it missed a lot of quail over the years.


----------



## Chelsey Day (Dec 1, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> Ok now i have pictures


my dad said that looks like a model 94 winchester 30.30

is it,??


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Chelsey Day said:


> my dad said that looks like a model 94 winchester 30.30
> 
> is it,??


im not sure its locked in the gun case again and my dad isnt home too open it.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Landscaper62 said:


> Lefever- nitro special sxs. circa 1923. Downed a lot of quail over the years.
> Until I got it. Then it missed a lot of quail over the years.


No way! My dad has a 16 ga. Lefever! It sounds like the same gun! It's his favorite gun..

I use a 12 gauge Benilli Nova Pump, with an Improved choke for pheasant, and grouse. 
I also use a 20 gauge Stoeger Condor II O/U with modified and full chokes! :thumbs_up


----------



## HunterGirl235 (Dec 9, 2008)

lol i only got a old single shot .410 im pretty sure it's a remington but idk about the model.


----------



## HunterGirl235 (Dec 9, 2008)

HunterGirl235 said:


> lol i only got a old single shot .410 im pretty sure it's a remington but idk about the model.


 my dad, he has a 16 gauge savage i believe and a 12 gauge Browning gold hunter semi auto (very nice gun)


----------



## xxCaMoFrEaKxx (Dec 24, 2008)

benelli super black eagle 2
(very sweet gun) 
pics later


----------



## b18intega (Nov 25, 2007)

no pics right now but we have like six 12 gauges, two 20's and 5 rifles in a 8 gun safe? ya we just cram them in


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

My Remington 870 Express! not a pic I took...can't get the camera to work.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> My Remington 870 Express! not a pic I took...can't get the camera to work.
> 
> View attachment 495104


Hate to tell you bro, but that's a Mossberg in the picture.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

yep that be a Mosseberg


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I knew something was wrong with that picture :embara:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

There...thats it...i hope... lol no thats what a got, 20ga


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

870's are good reliable guns. has anyone shot a benelli nova? Im thinking about getting one


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

stickbow hunter said:


> 870's are good reliable guns. has anyone shot a benelli nova? Im thinking about getting one


My friend has one for bird hunting. He seems to really like his. They have quite a bit of kick to them too.


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

hey if i were you i wouldnt get a benelli nova i think that they arnt put together real well remingtons and mossberg make very durable shotguns 
and you cant beat the price


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

stickbow hunter said:


> 870's are good reliable guns. has anyone shot a benelli nova? Im thinking about getting one


i purchased one a few years ago just for turkey...i love it...the nova is a bit rattley like a mossburg but for turkey it doesnt bother me

with their ultra full choke i can kill turkies out to 60yards with 3.5 in #5's


----------



## TheDuckBuster (Jun 17, 2007)

Shoot i have 2 many to count over the years i was fortunete enough to have my parents pay for all my clothes and food and stuff so all my money went to hunting supplies. Ive got an 870 super mag, a Stoeger P-350(this gun replaced my Mossberg 835 that was stolen), a BSA O/U, a special wild turkey federation NEF Pardner pump, a Remington 1100, and a old single shot Winchester 20 ga. Dont even get me started on my bows or rifles thats a whole other huge list. Lol like i said i feel very lucky to have what i do but dont get me wrong every gun or bow i have was either a gift or i worked my butt off to pay for it.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

TheDuckBuster said:


> Shoot i have 2 many to count over the years i was fortunete enough to have my parents pay for all my clothes and food and stuff so all my money went to hunting supplies. Ive got an 870 super mag, a Stoeger P-350(this gun replaced my Mossberg 835 that was stolen), a BSA O/U, a special wild turkey federation NEF Pardner pump, a Remington 1100, and a old single shot Winchester 20 ga. Dont even get me started on my bows or rifles thats a whole other huge list. Lol like i said i feel very lucky to have what i do but dont get me wrong every gun or bow i have was either a gift or i worked my butt off to pay for it.


how was your mosseberg stolen?


----------



## TheDuckBuster (Jun 17, 2007)

Well it was kinda my fault but still it was stolen. The story goes i was out duck hunting with my dog it was pretty cold. I set up at a beaver pond and then bout shooting light some other guy came and set up bout 20 yds away from me. I dono if your familiar with duck hunting but that is a big no no. But anyway the ducks were flying like crazy i kept having groups circle my decoys and this guy would shoot at them.

Anyway i finally managed my limit by 7:30 and began to pick up. Since i left this guy had no reason to stay cuz he couldnt call and couldnt get any birds on his own so he left too. My dog was really cold when i got back to the truck and i was in a hurry to get her home so i forgot i left my shot gun leaning up against my pickup and drove off.

Now here is where the story begins, as i was driving off i saw that other guy about 20yds away from me walking back and he was on the side of my truck that the gun was so i know he saw it fall when i left. Bout 30 min later i realized so i drove back and his truck was still there. So i waited.
When he got back i asked him if he had found my shotgun, he then proceeded to lie and tell me that he never went back to his truck and just stayed on the river, when in fact i saw him go back to his truck.

The thing that makes me know the most that they stole it is there was another guy with him but hunting a different place. Well when he showed up to the truck he asked if i lost my gun.......before i ever even mentioned anything to him about losing my gun. So there is the story of how my stupidity got my shotgun stolen.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Hate to tell you bro, but that's a Mossberg in the picture.


Ha i was gunna say... thats a mossy... not a remy. lol


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> My friend has one for bird hunting. He seems to really like his. They have quite a bit of kick to them too.


Yeah, the original ones kick like a mule. I don't know about the new ones with the ComforTech, but those older ones will throw your shoulder out of place....


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here are my 2 shotguns....

Benelli M2 12 gauge.....










And an NEF Pardner 20 gauge single shot....


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

1976 American Arms Silver

Was in rough shape when I got it, but I refinished the stock on it.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

2005Ultramag said:


> 1976 American Arms Silver
> 
> Was in rough shape when I got it, but I refinished the stock on it.


Looks great!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Looks great!


Thanks. I think the wood is birch, or maple. I cleaned it up, and put 6 thin coats of clear minwax polyurathane on it. The checkering has walnut colored minwax polyshades polyurathane on it.
It's a field grade gun, and nothing really special, but it came out better than I expected.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

2005Ultramag said:


> Thanks. I think the wood is birch, or maple. I cleaned it up, and put 6 thin coats of clear minwax polyurathane on it. The checkering has walnut colored minwax polyshades polyurathane on it.


Whatever type of wood it is, it's beautiful....... 12 gauge I assume?


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Dont have any pictures but I have a Franchi I-12


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Whatever type of wood it is, it's beautiful....... 12 gauge I assume?


12 gauge, and I have 6 chokes for it from cylinder to improved modified.


----------



## whitetail234 (Sep 19, 2005)

Not much of a bird hunter, so I only got one for that. NEF 20 gauge single shot. Other two are combat shotguns. One is a Mossberg 500 12 gauge with 18'' barrel. Other (and personal Fav) Is a Mossberg 590 12 gauge, 9 shot combat model with ghost ring sights.


----------

